# Prism Detailing - Vauxhall Vectra VXR - Swissvax BOS



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I was contacted by the owner via here to carry out a detail on his Vauxhall Vetra VXR for a show being held in Scotland. On the day luckly i filled the tank with water as the water was shut off due to a burst water main. Anyway onto the detail.....

The car when i arrived:


































I started by rising the car, the working on the alloys with Dodo Juice Mellow Yellow wheel cleaner and the tyres/arches/doorshuts/petrol cap/engine bay with APC:










I then rinsed the areas worked on and the car again, the snowfoamed:










rinsed again, then washed with Swissvax car Bath:










then rinsed, detarred with Tardis, clayed with Swissvax Paint Rubber, and treated with Iron Cut, rinsed inbetween each stage then washed again the rinsed:










dried the car with car dryer from carwashnwax.

the onto the correction, pics of the swirls:


































for the correction used the following:

Silverline rotary
Swissvax Cleaner Fluid Pro
3M FCP & UF
Dodo Juice Lime Prime
Chemical Guys Hex-Logic Pads (various sizes, Orange/White/Black/Red)

Mostly used CFP or LP with some areas using FCP

50/50 (or attempt)
during:








not done








done









Once correction finished the car was treated to Swissvax Cleaner Fluid (bodywork/Alloys) then buffed off, the alloys were treated to Swissvax Autobahn and the bodywork treated to Swissvax Best of Show, the doorshuts treated to Swissvax Mirage, whilst curing the exterior plastic was treated with Swissvax Nano Express, windows with Swissvac Crystal, rubbers with Swissvax Seal Feed


























The interior was cleaned with Swissvax Leather Cleaner and protected with 303 Fabric Protectant and hoovered.

Tyres were treated to Swissvax Pneu and exhaust with Swissvax Metal Polish and ultrafine steel wool:


























Engine bay was treated to Chemical Guys Silk Shine.

Finished results:












































































































and a pic of the car at the show:










Thanks for viewing

Robert
Prism Detailing


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2010)

stunning car stunning finish,top work as usual mate :thumb:


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

T4RFY said:


> Top work as usual mate :thumb:


Starting to struggle keeping ontop of write ups now, so obviously you saw this ages ago on my facebook lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2010)

Prism Detailing said:


> Starting to struggle keeping ontop of write ups now, so obviously you saw this ages ago on my facebook lol


Understandable mate,write-ups do take up time,immense finish though


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Great work Robert, BoS is definately the king on these types of blue!!!!!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

great work there


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great work looks super


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Nice work these cars are seriously quick in a straight line until the piont you need to turn a corner and then its :driver:


----------



## Theval (Feb 24, 2010)

Nice looking motor:thumb:nice job:thumb::thumb:


----------

